# Looking for a reputable Maltese breeder in VA



## Trish5613 (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi- I am new to this discussion board. I have been looking for a Maltese friend for my 5 year old Maltese. I am finding that A LOT of people who have Maltese pups either do not have the parents, or breed multiple breeds, which is a red flag for me. I am 100 percent againt puppy mills or backyard breeders. I went to a place called Green Acre Kennels in Fredericksburg and Diane...who is the owner was very rude. She claimed to have the parents there before I made the 2 hour drive. When I got there she had trailers in the back of her yard, which worried me. I couldn't hear dogs...but I was afraid it was backyard breeder/small puppy mill. When I asked to see the parents she attacked me. She had 2 dogs in a bird type cage. I could hear dogs in the other room but she refused and got very defensive about looking at the parents. She claimed any breeder just grabs 2 adults and claims they are the mom and dad. There was a guy buying a puppy while I was there and I brought up the backyard breeder/puppy mill problem and she really got ticked. I was trying to "hint" to the guy that this could possibly be an inhumane breeder. I had no proof, but it was very yucky there. So that scarred me and now I have been afraid of going to another place like that. I hate seeing dogs mistreated and I will not support it. So I found this site and was hoping to find reputable breeder. I cannot afford thousands for a dog. But I REALLY want another Maltese. anyone's help would be GREAT!!!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi Trish, 

I am sorry to hear about your bad experience. I do not know the place you went to, but it does sound like a BYB. It is great that you came to SM to do your research. It can take some time to find an ethical breeder, but I agree with you how important it is to avoid those kind of situations. Here is a nice comparison between reputable breeders and BYBs: Backyard Breeder vs Reputable Breeder

I live in MD and show my dogs and have never met this person you were working with, so that right away suggests that she does not show which is number 7 on the list I just shared. 

I don't know what your price range is, but Maltese puppies from reputable breeders do tend to cost more than those bred by BYB just because reputable breeders invest far more into their dogs than BYBs who maxize production and profit. Depending on the sex of the dog you want most reputable breeders in this region charge 1500 for boys. Girls are more. If that sounds way outside your price range. You might want to consider a retiree from an ethical breeder or a rescue. There is a great group called United Maltese Rescue that works throughout the region. 

If you want to meet and speak to some local breeders in person and you can make the trip back to Fredericksburg, there is a show coming up there in the middle of January. After it closes next week I will know more about how many Maltese will be entered. 

:Welcome 1:


----------



## mostlytina (Jan 3, 2009)

If you are willing to drive a bit, there are some excellent breeders in NoVA, MD, and PA areas. I got two wonderful retirees.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Would you be open to a rescue pup?


----------

